# 1962 impala convertible stafast top ???



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Looking to purchase a 1962 impala convertible BLACK soft Stafast time in the near future.

I wanted to see who all carries them and what the best price is.

any help is appreciated.


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

Still looking for that.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> Looking to purchase a 1962 impala convertible BLACK soft Stafast time in the near future.
> 
> I wanted to see who all carries them and what the best price is.
> 
> any help is appreciated.



Tried to order one a few months ago, and was told they didnt make stayfast anymore, but theres another material thats LKQ to the stayfast, I'll try and get the info for ya


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

okay bro thanks


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Joes-Auto-Upholstery/106060924862 GO 2 my pics and check out all the tops homie.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MRBIGJOE said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Joes-Auto-Upholstery/106060924862 GO 2 my pics and check out all the tops homie.


Yo Joe, what are the black stayfast tops going for. I have a 66 impala vert. Oh yeah plastic window


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

$600 Shipped


KAKALAK said:


> Yo Joe, what are the black stayfast tops going for. I have a 66 impala vert. Oh yeah plastic window





KAKALAK said:


> :drama:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

same for 62? does that include the well liner and top pads etc??


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> Yo Joe, what are the black stayfast tops going for. I have a 66 impala vert. Oh yeah plastic window


$700+Shipping for 62 homie.


C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s said:


> same for 62? does that include the well liner and top pads etc??


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

found one on ebay and it came out nicely


----------

